# S4 B5 stg2 boost prob



## MasTerMaT31 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have an audi a4 complete S4 swap with unitonic stage 2 ecu...thats why the guy who has the swap before me told me....

my problem is when I floor it from 1st gear to the 3rd gear I reach from 12 to 15 psi, and in the 4th gear reach 14-15 psi, and 5th-6th gear reach 18 psi but drop to 16psi

And also when I floor it in 4th-5ft or 6th gear I feel like I have no power

I not sur if its really a stage 2 chip...but its sure im not stock.... I have k&n air filter, bov upgrade, downpipe, cat back , front mount intercooler

Sorry for my english im from quebec, canada....Im a french guy


----------



## lowlyfetuner (Jul 7, 2014)

MasTerMaT31 said:


> I have an audi a4 complete S4 swap with unitonic stage 2 ecu...thats why the guy who has the swap before me told me....
> 
> my problem is when I floor it from 1st gear to the 3rd gear I reach from 12 to 15 psi, and in the 4th gear reach 14-15 psi, and 5th-6th gear reach 18 psi but drop to 16psi
> 
> ...


bov on vag cars cause nothing but headaches. you need to have a recirculating dump valves, that will solve some of your issues. Is your clutch slipping? can you post logs?


----------



## MasTerMaT31 (Sep 7, 2014)

lowlyfetuner said:


> bov on vag cars cause nothing but headaches. you need to have a recirculating dump valves, that will solve some of your issues. Is your clutch slipping? can you post logs?


no clutch slipping, finally no missfire code, but my first O2 snesor passenger side is intermittend, and 1 of my ECT is defect also.....and during log and request boost reach 16 psi to 20 psi depend witch gear was engage......and finally my boost gauge was defect....


----------

